# Music in baroque style on youtube.



## Jortex (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd like to present some todays classical composers, which I found on youtube.
Music presented below is not modern-stylized, but written that, like it would have been written in baroque age  I think, this topic suits there, because this music is for everyone 

*Piano/Harpsichord music:*
G. Colburn:
Allegro in C Minor

G. Kesik - Preludes & Fugues in Bach's style: 
C Major;
C-Sharp Major;
C-Sharp Minor;
D Major;
D Minor;
F-Sharp Minor;
B Major

P.F. West - Fugues:
C Major;
C-Sharp Minor;
E Minor;
A Minor;

P.F. West - Keyboard Suite:
Allemande;
Courante;
Sarabande;
Bourree;
Gigue;

O. Zlatarski - Fugues:
C Major;
D Minor;

*Organ music:*
G. Kesik:
Toccata & Fugue in G Minor

J.P. Verpeaux:
Fantasia & Fugue in C Minor;
Prelude in F Minor;
Passacaglia in C Minor;
Retroccata & Fugue in D Minor
Choral "God saves the Sailor"

O. Zlatarski: 
Fugue in F Minor

*Concertos:*
G. Kesik - Harpsichord Concerto in A Minor
Part 1.
Part 2.
Part 3.

P.F. West - Oboe Concerto in B Minor
Part 1.
Part 2.
Part 3.

P.F. West - Flute Concerto in A Minor
Part 1.
Part 2.
Part 3.
Part 4.

*Other Chamber Music:*
P.F. West - Trio Sonata for Flute, Violin & Harpsichord
Part 1.
Part 2.

P.F. West - Trio Sonata for Flute, Recorder & Harpsichord
Part 1.
Part 2.
Part 3.

P.F. West - Sonata for Flute & Harpsichord
Part 1.
Part 2.
Part 3.

O. Zlatarski - Trio for Flute, Oboe & Bassoon
Part 1.
Part 2.
Part 3.

Have a nice listening and enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks, will have a listen when my new quota of GB start, I only have 400MB left and it has to last a few more days.


----------



## Jortex (Jul 15, 2009)

I have found next neo-baroque composer: Jacques Louw Jurgens


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

That's just weird


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Sounds electronic to me


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Andante said:


> Sounds electronic to me


Yeah, it's great!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Weston said:


> Yeah, it's great!


Grating more like ugh


----------



## lilypond (May 8, 2010)

Which ones do you find grating? Is there one or two that you find at least bearable?


----------



## lilypond (May 8, 2010)

Rasa said:


> That's just weird


Do you think neo-baroque music is weird, or what specifically are you referring to?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Very interesting. I think the music is fantastic. I can relate to it. (I listened to several of the links, not all of them yet). I quite like it.

Many seem to be played on the synthesizer? The composers should try performing the pieces using a period band of gut strung string instruments and Barqoue pitch, say 415Hz and suitable speeds. I think there is a lot of potential here.

"Neo-Baroque" - I have never heard of that before. This is new music because it is composed today in a style that many people today can relate to.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Sterile, pointless and vacuous.


----------



## lilypond (May 8, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Sterile, pointless and vacuous.


A rather harsh assessment, won't you say? Have you listened to all of them? Is there any one in particular that you would at least say has potential?


----------



## lilypond (May 8, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Very interesting. I think the music is fantastic. I can relate to it. (I listened to several of the links, not all of them yet). I quite like it.
> 
> Many seem to be played on the synthesizer? The composers should try performing the pieces using a period band of gut strung string instruments and Barqoue pitch, say 415Hz and suitable speeds. I think there is a lot of potential here.
> 
> "Neo-Baroque" - I have never heard of that before. This is new music because it is composed today in a style that many people today can relate to.


 Which ones do you like most would you say?

I think all of these composers would love their music to be played by real performers. And that would obviously also improve the sound of the compositions tremendously. It's probably just hard to get musicians (especially if the pieces require an orchestra of a few members).


----------



## Jortex (Jul 15, 2009)

*G. Kesik's official site with his Preludes and Fugues in harpsichord version too:*

http://newfugue.com/24project.html


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I quite like the keyboard suites by West. They sound quite French, as if listening to Rameau. West must have studied Baroque music and has a gift for melody too.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I have listened to a few of these & they sound quite authentic. I'd swear that I was listening to something written in the Baroque period not today. Very interesting...


----------



## lilypond (May 8, 2010)

Jortex said:


> I have found next neo-baroque composer: Jacques Louw Jurgens


Has anyone listened to this one?


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

Intersting. I liked all of them, especially Kesik and West.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

lilypond said:


> Which ones do you find grating? Is there one or two that you find at least bearable?


I listened to the link that you posted, I thought the music sounded electronic or synthesised, I was not meaning the composition but the instrumentation, what were the instruments???


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm thinking (not to denigrate the composers) but that maybe writing music in this kind of neo-Baroque style demonstrates how this style can be somewhat formulaic?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

So is the classical period and the romantic to a lesser degree, I really see nothing wrong in composing retro music, much better than *some* of to day's stuff, its the instrumentation that I dislike


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

Andre said:


> I'm thinking (not to denigrate the composers) but that maybe writing music in this kind of neo-Baroque style demonstrates how this style can be somewhat *formulaic*?


I'm curious what do you mean by saying formulaic? Not creative, simple, abstract, superficial, anything?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Well I kind of mean that the composers have copied the structures of Baroque music & simply inserted their own melodies. It seems that they are pouring new wine into an old vessel. Nothing wrong with that, I don't know anything practical about composition, but maybe other composers can tell us, is it relatively "easy" say to compose music like this, in a style that has been around for about 250-300 years? Can you simply "copy" the trio sonatas of J. S. Bach or Rameau or whoever & simply insert your own kind of melodic line?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Andre look up Sonata Form, they all followed this for yonks


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I know about sonata form, composers right up until now have used it, but in unique ways. I mean there are many commonalities between Haydn's, Beethoven's, Bartok's & Tippett's string quartets, but they are also all quite different. What these "new-Baroque" compositions suggest is that the composer is just blindly following the formula of 250-300 years ago, without much variation. I mean that's fine if that's what you want to do, I was just commenting on how this music sounds quite predictable. But I take my hat off to these guys for writing "ancient" music that probably would fool some experts into thinking that they were "authentic" Baroque pieces. A bit like the violin concerto in the style of Vivaldi which was composed by one of the famous violinists in the early C20th (Kriesler or Hiefetz?), and people actually thought it was by Vivaldi!


----------



## lilypond (May 8, 2010)

What forms are you referring to specifically? Remember that certain dance music has to have a rigid form to allow dancers to perform standard movements. There's no formula from 250-300 years ago that allows anyone to just plonk notes into it and produce good quality music. In fact, if one were to view it like that, one could just as well use the sonata 'formula' and plonk notes into that. The sonata form allows variety, yes, but so does most of the other forms: The composer has the task of creating good quality and entertaining music within the chosen form. In my opinion, it's not the form's fault if a piece is predictable and bland. Good composers can still use the old forms (not formulas) and compose original, unique music in them, not just parodies or patchworks of existing Baroque compositions (called 'pastiche' and not necessarily original composition). A contemporary composer could probably fool many into thinking something is by Mozart or by Beethoven or by Bach just by using style elements of those composers - which does not say anything about 'new-Baroque' music in general. I don't think all Neo-Baroque composers try to mimic the style elements of the old Baroque composers so much that the music starts to sound like parodies.

Challenge: Can you find a piece (or more if you want) of music among all the links that does _not_ conform to your idea of a 'formula'?  (And then everyone could comment on whether that piece sounds true to the Baroque spirit :-D )


----------



## Jortex (Jul 15, 2009)

I invite to listen to my new *Double Concerto for Flute and Harpsichord*


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

Jortex said:


> I invite to listen to my new *Double Concerto for Flute and Harpsichord*


Would have prefered to see the artists more than the score if you get my drift :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jortex (Jul 15, 2009)

A new Prelude and Fugue. *This time fugue has got three subjects*:


----------



## Jortex (Jul 15, 2009)

*Another preludes and fugues from me...*

*in e minor*
*in G Major*
*in F-sharp Major*
*in d-sharp minor*
*in E-flat Major*
*in A-flat Major*
*in g-sharp minor*

*...and the 24th prelude and fugue:*
*in b minor*


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

lilypond said:


> A rather harsh assessment, won't you say? Have you listened to all of them? Is there any one in particular that you would at least say has potential?


Old thread, and Apollo knows I'm not hoping to bump it into activity -- I agree with Jeremy Marchant's assessment of "Sterile, pointless and vacuous." -- _*there is a ton of real, fresh-sounding -- and most importantly -- genuinely vital baroque music from the actual period.*_

No need to listen to all of them -- these are deft student pastiche, an imitation costume of what was once genuine, now with no real or sincere persona within them. They are exercises in "The appearance" of the music of the period with 0 to say.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

lilypond said:


> Which ones do you like most would you say?
> 
> I think all of these composers would love their music to be played by real performers. And that would obviously also improve the sound of the compositions tremendously. It's probably just hard to get musicians (especially if the pieces require an orchestra of a few members).


The reason that there are probably about 0 takers for this stuff is that the genuine articles from the actual period -- from really great composers -- abound. _There is absolutely no need for any more of it, since the competition has "beat these neobaroque kids to the punch by several hundred years, and the real deal works have a genius and genuine 'content' these newer works clearly lack._

The pieces you linked to are no better than well-done imitative student exercises. At best, these new works you seem rather excited about are merely "clever." You can argue, disingenuously, that they are 'contemporary' while they have have absolutely nothing to do with their own time, let alone actually say something.

The baroque era is well past, the genuine _emotional import_ of works from that period is virtually impossible to reproduce. We are left with a mere shallow sketch of a cartoon of the outward appearance of what was once a contemporary form of direct and vital expression, i.e. regardless of how these sound, they lack any communicative power.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is a masterly take from Scott Ross:

After all I am hoping to get his box set...


----------

